# Cookie Got REJECTED!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Poor princess Cookie, she has all the boys except for the one she desperately wants...








She has Bailee.


















She has Blinkie.









She even has the worlds most evil budgie, Fizzy.









But no matter how hard she tries she just can't catch Ozzie's eye - her crest can, you can see he's about to pull it. 

Tonight Cookie spotted Ozzie on the playgym, so she went over and sat beside him. Then she crept closer, and she crept closer, and she tilted her head a little, tilted her head a little more. Ozzie looked at her, took a step away. Cookie tilted her head a little more and took a step closer. Ozzie took a step away.  She took a step closer, head still tilted. And then Ozzie flew off!!! REJECTED!!!! LOL!! It was so cute watching Cookie trying to flirt with him, hehehe!

Meanwhile Bailee was busy trying to climb the gym ladder to get to Cookie, i didn't think it was possible to make climbing a slanted 5 rung ladder look so hard.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Ozzie, how could you? Poor Cookie, that must have really dented her ego.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Cookie she is not just happy with one or two she just has to have them all 
she is to cute!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh Ozzie, how could you? Poor Cookie, that must have really dented her ego.


I love Ozzie more for being an individual, he's my sweet little gentleman.  I'm sure he leaves Cookie puzzled as to why he won't scratch her head.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I'm sure he leaves Cookie puzzled as to why he won't scratch her head.


maybe he is playing hard to get


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> maybe he is playing hard to get



LOL! That's what I was gonna say! He doesn't want to come off as easy! She's already got the other budgies pretty much whipped, giving head scritches on request! I can't believe Cookie is so nice to them! Baby gets along with them and has playtime (all the time) with the budgies but she mostly gets upset at them eating her food and perching on her perches so she goes and does it to them..lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww poor girl lol.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I can't believe Cookie is so nice to them! Baby gets along with them and has playtime (all the time) with the budgies but she mostly gets upset at them eating her food and perching on her perches so she goes and does it to them..lol


 Cookie prefers the budgies to Bailee. And Bailee is terrified of the budgies:








So it definitely causes troubles for him when he wants both his mummy and his Cookie.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

That is too funny! I love the action shots here....


----------



## Seattle Rain (Oct 4, 2007)

That's adorable. She'll win him over sooner or later no doubt! 


Bea said:


> Cookie prefers the budgies to Bailee. And Bailee is terrified of the budgies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! My husband and I cracked up at that picture. Bailee certainly seems on the defensive with the budgies here!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Seattle Rain said:


> Haha! My husband and I cracked up at that picture. Bailee certainly seems on the defensive with the budgies here!


 He really does hate them. Fizzy and Blinkie sometimes try to flirt with Bailee, boy does he throw a tantrum then!!!


----------



## Seattle Rain (Oct 4, 2007)

That's awesome. I was wondering how well budgies and cockatiels go together, if I chose to introduce lucky to the "Friends," I guess it depends on the bird then.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Seattle Rain said:


> That's awesome. I was wondering how well budgies and cockatiels go together, if I chose to introduce lucky to the "Friends," I guess it depends on the bird then.


Yup, some are fine with budgies (you can see Cookie loves them) and others hate them. I think most tiels are ok with budgies though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thats a great pic Bea, you always seem to capture those special moments  neither of my tiels get along with the budgies


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Yup, some are fine with budgies (you can see Cookie loves them) and others hate them. I think most tiels are ok with budgies though.


 Then, you the the ones who are more then fine like hugs and sonic. They are madly inlove with one another.


----------

